# I have to tell someone



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm sitting in a luxury hotel in Chicago. In just two hours, my son's girlfriend will be brought here under the pretense of having lunch with a friend. Instead, she will be escorted to the grand ballroom where my son will propose to her.

She does not know, too, that my wife and I and the girl's mother will be in the restaurant itself to offer congratulations. (All of us live many hours away.)

It's an elaborate production involving thousands of cast members (Or maybe ten. he's an actor after all) and I haven't even told my brother. But I'm bored waiting. So I'm telling you guys.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 28, 2016)

If your bored, you could always go talk to the management about using FreeBSD on their hotel network.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 28, 2016)

Holy cow! He just stopped by our room and it really is a cast of thousands! (I might be exaggerating)


----------



## gofer_touch (Mar 28, 2016)

Very beautiful! I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 28, 2016)

I hope it works out, also. Not that she feels pushed, triggering a flight reflex. So, tell more


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 28, 2016)

It was at the Chicago Hilton. They're both big Disney fans and he had a whole "Beauty and the Beast" theme going. She thought she was going to see some Disney stuff and, as she walked into the room, the music started up and the whole ballroom lit up. Some photographers asked if she wanted to have her picture taken with The Beast and out he came in the same coat and tie from the film. She couldn't figure out what was going on till he got down on one knee.

Then she broke down. They danced. Then came to lunch in one of the restaurants with us and, as I said, she didn't know we were all there. 

It was all just so cool.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, congratulations!


----------



## scottro (Mar 28, 2016)

You know you don't mention if she said yes.  Saying she broke down is ambiguous.  

Congratulations and it's a day brightener to hear such a story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tingo (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats! Best of luck to the couple and the families on both sides!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks all. 

I drank some celebratory champagne on an empty stomach. I should know better than to do that. Got a splitting headache but I'm better now.


----------



## saymond (Apr 2, 2016)

congratulation to you all... and if you feeling bored then you can take a sip of wine with cheeks.....


----------

